# Trip to CO



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

So I'm wanting to get out to CO sometime this winter. I'm going for snowboarding, but I'm also going to check out colleges and that shit. I'm either going the 16-24ish of Feb, or the 12-20th of April because of school, and prices of plane tickets out there may effect that decision. Does anybody have any recommendations of cheap places to stay and colleges around the Denverish area to check out? Thanks guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can probably stay at my house Alaric. Unless you become a douche in the next few months, you seem like an alright guy.

I live about 80-90 minutes from most ski areas.

As far as colleges go.

4 years:

University of Denver my alma mater. Good city location, great school. Expensive though.

Regis University, another great school in a cool neighborhood. A little religious biased but tolerable. Also expensive.

Metro State, Located in Downtown Denver. Fantastic location, a good school, great depending on the program. Parking is a hassle, they do now have student housing close by. 

Colorado Christian College: Well if you are really interested in then place let me know. Otherwise it's a bunch of uptight dickwads imo...

Those are Denver area schools. <90 minutes to the resorts from all of those.

Also these shools locations give you lot's of employment opportunities after you graduate. Allowing you to stay in the area. Mainly because all the jobs are in the Denver area.

Also,

CU Boulder, huge school, great location. Mountain right out your door. Snowboarding 30 minutes away at Eldora (elboring in my book, but it's there), world class rockclimbing, trail hiking, white water, mountainbiking, etc. A little longer of a drive to the main resorts than Denver schools. I have tons of friends that live there though.

School of Mines in Golden. If you are into engineering, this is the school without a doubt. Golden is right off of I70 when it hits the mountains. Best location for getting to the resorts. 1 hour drive will put you in spitting distance of most resorts. Less than an hour will probably get you to Loveland and Winterpark.

Communtiy Colleges, too many to list. Red Rocks Community College has the best location to the mountains. It's in Lakewood I believe right off of 6th ave which takes you to I70 quickly. There is also a community college at the Auraria Campus which is where Metro state is also located right in Downtown Denver.

IWhat I listed are the closest ones to the resorts in the Denver area.

There are aslo Colorado Mountain Colleges which are at ski resorts. 2 year schools specializing in resort related degrees.

Western State is close to Crested Butte.

Ft Lewis is close to Purgatory (Durango Mountain), Silverton, and Wolf Creek.

I am sure there are more I can think of...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the offer KC!  I don't plan on becoming a douche, but if I do, slap me into shape! Or just take me to a remote location and push me out of the car, that'll work too.

The religious schools really aren't my deal, so those are probably going to be scratched. I'll most definately check out the University, and maybe CU Boulder. Red Rocks in honestly sounding really pleasing right now. I've noticed that they've got Criminal Justice, which is what I'll more than likely be going to school for. And it's cheap, haha. Plus it's close to the mountains. What's not to love? We'll see how I like it.

I'm going to sleep now. Haha. I'll check out the other places tomorrow!

Thanks lots KC


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

While I wouldn't go to Colorado Christian, Regis is another story. It's more like a Notre Dame or something along those lines. It's not like you have to go to church there. Back in the day I partied down with plenty of people from Regis. They have their college bars and scene for sure and it's a good school. So if they have what you need don't cross them off.

Let me know when you get your dates settled. As long as I am not off on some trip you are welcome to stay.

Red Rocks for a community college should fit the bill for you. Reasonable places to live all round that area. In fact you might be able to get a place where you could walk or ride to school there. Just look off of Sims Blvd.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Plug for the University of Wyoming, my alma mater. It's kinda NEAR Colorado, and the snow drifts can't be beat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

CU denver is better than boulder IMO. Most of the people I know who went to boulder transferred out after a semester. The denver campus is a lot more serious, and more people seem to do well there. The boulder campus has become infamous for riots, rape and drinking deaths.

Metro is good, and parking isn't a hassle anymore, they just added more lots and a parking garage, plus you can just take the light rail which means you can park in a park-n-ride anywhere.

traffic really isn't bad in or around Denver, not like other places like LA, NYC or Chicago. You can get pretty much anywhere in the metro area in 30 minutes. You don't need to live on or super close to campus, especially if there is a light rail station near your school(metro/ccd/CU den. has two stops on campus).

if your school offers good affordable student housing, go for it, otherwise I would just look for a nice place for a nice price in a nice neighborhood. IMO the best way to go is to get together with some people and get a house.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree that CU Denver is better, if they have your degree. From what I remember CU Denver is mostly focused on graduate studies. CU Boulder's science programs are hard to beat, and the infamous things are out of the norm not the norm. 

IF CU Denver has what you want, it's definitely more affordable to live and go there than Boulder...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you want I've got an open couch you can stay on. As far as college :dunno: Are you looking for university or community? I live about 15-20 minutes from Loveland and most of the other ski areas are within 30 minutes from there. If you want a couch to crash on, give me a shout. It aint much but its better than the super 8 motel and free!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> If you want I've got an open couch you can stay on. As far as college :dunno: Are you looking for university or community? I live about 15-20 minutes from Loveland and most of the other ski areas are within 30 minutes from there. If you want a couch to crash on, give me a shout. It aint much but its better than the super 8 motel and free!



To you guys that are willing to put me up, much thanks.

As of now, Red Rocks seems like it's going to be where I'm headed to. They offer criminal justice, which CU Boulder and DU don't offer (as far as I can tell anyway). I'll check out some other schools later. For now, I need food.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Just shoot a pm if you need a couch. Red rocks is a great school if you ask me (might not be the wisest lol I haven't been to college) but a few of my friends have been going there for some time and one of them is about to transfer over to the School of Mines.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Just shoot a pm if you need a couch. Red rocks is a great school if you ask me (might not be the wisest lol I haven't been to college) but a few of my friends have been going there for some time and one of them is about to transfer over to the School of Mines.


Okay cool. I'll know the exact dates fairly soon, so I'll let ya know


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you want I can get you together with my buddy going to The Mines, he has been to Red Rocks and Metro so he might be able to give you some ideas there as well, definitely better than I could. He's going for environmental engineering but I'm sure he could still give you some advice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

WOW! thats crazy. . .Im doing the same thing! I plan on checking out CU Boudler then heading to aspen for a couple days. I might change to Telluride or Copper mountain, though. Then its off to Mammoth for a week!


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

While the lifts may be 60 minute from Golden on a weekday, during most weekends during the season its a pretty long ass drive unless you leave super early/late and avoid the traffic. I have known quite a few that loved Regis, not so much CU boulder, but havent heard much about red rocks...but if it has your program than maybe thats what ya want. I love colorado, it would be hard to live anywhere else...I'm not a big fan of Denver and the metro but thats just because I grew up in rural american and hate the fact your neighbors are 10 feet away from you if you are lucky.


----------

